# The 461 worked today



## burtle (Nov 13, 2017)

I picked up a new MS461 two days ago and all I can say is, wow!!
She's a powerhouse. I ended up coming across one online listed for 979.00. It was an error. But, the company honored the price, so I couldn't pass it up. I cut a few loads of wood today and I'm impressed. I'll be cutting a bunch more Thursday. I do need to get a 20" bar/chain for it though. The 30" isn't something I need on a regular basis. Its what came with it though.


----------



## woodfarmer (Nov 14, 2017)

Sweet


----------



## ihookem (Mar 31, 2018)

I put a 16" bar on my 441 and it rips.


----------



## stihl ms (Apr 2, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## JustinSL (Jun 30, 2018)

Nice saw the 461 is my next saw . I plan to run a 20 on it as well and keep a 28 around for the bigger stuff.


----------



## MontanaResident (Jul 4, 2018)

There is nothing I have cut, that slows the saw with a 24" bar. Keep the chain sharp and it will continue to impress.

I also have a 32" bar, but only use it for special purposes, which turns out is not that common. Still it is nice to have, just incase.


----------



## captjack (Nov 21, 2018)

I run a 28 on the older 460 mag - ended up getting a lil MS 260 for most if my firewood- cause I'm getting older and that 460 get heavy running it all day. i had a 20 on it for awhile and its a cutting sum a gun


----------



## bfrazier (Dec 9, 2018)

burtle said:


> I picked up a new MS461 two days ago and all I can say is, wow!!
> She's a powerhouse. I ended up coming across one online listed for 979.00. It was an error. But, the company honored the price, so I couldn't pass it up. I cut a few loads of wood today and I'm impressed. I'll be cutting a bunch more Thursday. I do need to get a 20" bar/chain for it though. The 30" isn't something I need on a regular basis. Its what came with it though.



Watch the air filter on the 461 - mine gets plugged full at out a half a day's work. Nice saw - congrats.


----------



## Country bumpkin (Dec 26, 2018)

bfrazier said:


> Watch the air filter on the 461 - mine gets plugged full at out a half a day's work. Nice saw - congrats.


Mine the same way.


----------

